# Fish Curry



## jaxshannon (May 2, 2009)

Im looking for a fish curry without coconut in it. Im from Durban and remember they were always good back home. Living in UK, and have a big piece of cod.


----------



## SRL (May 2, 2009)

I'd love to help, but "curry" is just so broad of a term. For example, I make three different masala blends (curry powders) for different uses. Even a quick search for curry popular in Durban gives tons of recipes. Just about any of them would work with cod, if you substitute for things like apples. How spicy do you like it? Sharp like red masala, savory like yellow or a rich, herb-like green? But take a look at the Durban curry recipes on this page: Curry Recipes. They may be helpful. I don't recognize half the food terms that they use, like "fish masala" ... that means a blend of spices for fish, but what's in it? LOL  Good luck!


----------



## GrillingFool (May 2, 2009)

I've made this one, it should be fine with cod, too.

Crispy Catfish Curry: Pla Duk Tod Krob Phat Phed Recipe : Emeril Lagasse : Food Network


----------



## radhuni (May 3, 2009)

You can try this one:

*Rohu Fish Kaalia*
Ingredients:

    * 500 Gm of dressed Rohu fish (kata pona-scaled off)
    * 50 Gm of yogurt
    * 2 medium sized onion (chopped finely)
    * 2 spoonful of ginger garlic paste
    * 2 medium sized potato, halved

Preparation:

   1. Marinate the pieces of the fish in haldi or turmeric powder and salt for few minutes
   2. Then fry it lightly in mustard oil and keep it aside
   3. Fry the chopped onion with teipata (bay leaves) till the onion becomes golden brown
   4. Lightly fry the ginger garlic paste with the onion in low flame (add one pinch of salt) otherwise the ginger will be over fried and become bitter
   5. Add yogurt to it
   6. Add 2 cups of water to it with a half spoon of haldi powder
   7. Add salt according to taste and keep full flame
   8. When the water start boiling adds the fried fishes to it and keeps it in full flame for 5 minutes
   9. When the gravy become thick then add 3/4 crystals of sugar and turn off the flame
  10. Rohu kalia is prepared and enjoy it with plain rice .


----------



## Caslon (May 9, 2009)

Cod used to be so plentiful in the seas, and especially it used to be a lot cheaper.  Not anymore.
Even a lot of Fish and Chip places substitute bass in place of cod.  Not that it's
any less tasty. A bit less tasty maybe.


----------



## archiduc (May 10, 2009)

jaxshannon said:


> Im looking for a fish curry without coconut in it. Im from Durban and remember they were always good back home. Living in UK, and have a big piece of cod.


 
Check out the recipes on www.mamtaskitchen. You can`t go wrong!
Archiduc


----------

